# picking one town in Germany . . .



## alliebrian (Jun 30, 2008)

If you had to pick one town in Germany to visit in mid-Jan, with the only caveat being it had to be possible to do a day trip to Stuttgart, what town would you pick and why?  Have considered Mainz, Frankfurt, Munich simply based on location.  What would you recommend?  Thanks!


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 30, 2008)

alliebrian said:


> If you had to pick one town in Germany to visit in mid-Jan, with the only caveat being it had to be possible to do a day trip to Stuttgart, what town would you pick and why?  Have considered Mainz, Frankfurt, Munich simply based on location.  What would you recommend?  Thanks!



Frankfurt does not have much to see.  It was bombed to rubble in WWII, and except for a small area around the Romerburg was rebuilt in a bland functional style.  Is this a town for a day trip or is the day trip to Stuttgart? And how are you travelling? Rail or car?  Schwabisch Gmund and Schwabisch Hall are both relatively close and nice medieval towns, with good rail and road connections.  Heidelberg also is reasonably close in the other direction from Stuttgart and has good rail and road connections.  Strassbourg, France, is also a great city and reasonably close, and was at least part of Germany from 1870 to 1918.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

Munich.  Many superb beers to drink, too little time.  Take a keg on your day trip to Stuttgart.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 30, 2008)

I was stationed in Ulm back in the 60's (gosh has it been that long). About midway between Stuttgart, and Munich- well, a little closer to one than the other. The hometown of Einstein. A cathedral (Munster) that rivals any I know of. The Donau (tributary of the Danube) flows by just outside the city wall. It has a wonderful old city near the Munster, and good rail transportation. If you are into these things Dachau (Nazi extermination camp) isn't far, in season Oberamergau isn't far with it's Passion Play. Being in Bavaria, the local brau is pretty good stuff.

I am eager to go back and see how it's changed in 40 years.

Jim Ricks


----------



## nerodog (Jun 30, 2008)

*erding to munich germany*

HI, anyone know if there is public transport from Erding to Munich downtown / old Munich ?? Staying overnight here and hoped to maybe day trip into Munich for a few hours... thanks.... ( will have a car but prefer to not drive that day !!!)


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 1, 2008)

There is a good list of links including buses and rail at the links directory at www.timeshareforums.com .  Click on Website Navigation at the top to get to the links.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 1, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> Frankfurt does not have much to see.  It was bombed to rubble in WWII, and except for a small area around the Romerburg was rebuilt in a bland functional style.  Is this a town for a day trip or is the day trip to Stuttgart? And how are you travelling? Rail or car?  Schwabisch Gmund and Schwabisch Hall are both relatively close and nice medieval towns, with good rail and road connections.  Heidelberg also is reasonably close in the other direction from Stuttgart and has good rail and road connections.  Strassbourg, France, is also a great city and reasonably close, and was at least part of Germany from 1870 to 1918.



Schwabisch Hall, we stopped there going from Stutgart to ?(this was 20+yrs ago). The church freaked my sister out(had a whole in the floor so you could look down and see the crypt). 

We were there on market day, had to go around and look for cherries for my dad.  

Starssbourg also has a nice Medieval center, ate in a restaurant that the building dated from that period. 

Husband wants to give Munich a vote, stayed there on our honeymoon.


----------

